# Whatever Happened to....?



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Dec 2007)

What ever happened to the CH124Bs they converted to troop lift variants for the SCTF? Are they still in that configuration?


----------



## h3tacco (13 Dec 2007)

The short answer, they are still in shearwater.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (13 Dec 2007)

...or Victoria, depending on how the aircraft rotation schedule works out.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Sf2 (13 Dec 2007)

sctf?

what the hell is that? ;D


----------



## Loachman (14 Dec 2007)

Standing Contingency Task Force.

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/bg-helo-ch124-troopcarrier.htm


----------



## Inch (15 Dec 2007)

They're back in a Force Generation config right now, ie the troop seat between the pilots has been removed as well as a few other extra seats, I think there's 9 seats right now vice the 14 in SCF config. The troop step has also been removed from below the cargo door.

I believe the majority of them are in periodic maintenance right now, I think we've only got one or two at 423 as I type this.


----------



## Sf2 (15 Dec 2007)

the funds went to IBRUH....or is it INGRESS.....whatever the hell its called.   ;D


----------

